# kovachii hybrid



## eteson (Dec 8, 2016)

Dear friends, this is a gift from a friend. It is a division of one plant awarded with AM/AOS as Phrag. La Vingtaine last year.
Do you thinkn it is really LaVingtaine? I am using it to make some hybrids and I want to be sure.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 8, 2016)

It seems like it could be. Do you know where your friend got it from? Looks like this one:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29088


----------



## eteson (Dec 8, 2016)

Linus Cello, thanks a lot, yes it is almost identical to the one from Shiva. I think it comes from Alfredo M.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 8, 2016)

Looks like it to me. And it is an exceptionally nice one.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2016)

Yep. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 8, 2016)

Is this your 'Adriana' clone?


----------



## eteson (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes Tom. The flower is aged and about to drop but it is the same plant.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 8, 2016)

Could be. See my avatar. This one is from EYOF breeding and not as nice S yours,
David


----------



## gonewild (Dec 8, 2016)

Why do you doubt the identity?

Unfortunately if you are not sure you should not use it for breeding if you will register the resulting hybrids.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 8, 2016)

The Phrag. La Vintaignes I've seen have narrower petals, although there is some variation. Here's a photo of Phrag. Alfredo Manrique 'Kaila' that seems more similar to your flower when it was fresh.


----------



## eteson (Dec 8, 2016)

Lance, there is a BIG mess of hybrids incorerrectly labelled out there... even awarded clones... I do not have my eye "used" to kov. hybrids so I am double checking.

Tom it is similar but mine is much more tomentose.

David do you have a better resolution pic? Thanks!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 8, 2016)

Hard to tell which flower is more hairy (tomentose), but the 'Adriana' flower is similar enough to the 'Kaila' flower to make me question the La Vintaigne designation.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 8, 2016)

eteson said:


> Lance, there is a BIG mess of hybrids incorerrectly labelled out there... even awarded clones... I do not have my eye "used" to kov. hybrids so I am double checking.



I think those made by Manrique are 3n so that might give you a clue.


----------



## terryros (Dec 9, 2016)

Not a surprise, but the parents (including their pleudy) create more variability in hybrids than we might think. I am most familiar with the influence that using tetraploid besseae 'Rob's Choice' has had on a variety of kovachii hybrids. Using the tetraploid besseae compared to a diploid can make a big difference on size, shape, and color.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eteson (Dec 9, 2016)

Got one email from Alfredo. Yes, he is confiming that it is LaVingtaine (3N). It was made using the 4N MDC "Piping Rock" X kovachii... so it is going to be hard to breed with this plant...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2016)

Colchicine will set you free!


----------



## eteson (Dec 9, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Colchicine will set you free!



I am tasting a cup of it... :rollhappy:


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 9, 2016)

eteson said:


> I am tasting a cup of it... :rollhappy:



You'll never have gout.......


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2016)

Very nice flowers, would be nice to see more of them, too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 10, 2016)

tomkalina said:


> You'll never have gout.......



...maybe twenty fingers, though................


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 12, 2016)

eteson said:


> Got one email from Alfredo. Yes, he is confiming that it is LaVingtaine (3N). It was made using the 4N MDC "Piping Rock" X kovachii... so it is going to be hard to breed with this plant...



Very nice flower and look like what it supposed to be for me, there is so much variation within each kovachii crosses even in the primary, then we must wait for more variation with complex hybrids. 

It depends of your goals! Yes! Probably difficult if you want to get thousands of seedlings but if it is to see the result of a cross a few seedlings are enough! And for me it’s worth it!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 12, 2016)

A nice one indeed!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2016)

A few seedlings make them more valuable. Go for it!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Dec 16, 2016)

Entirly agree with Lance


----------



## eteson (Dec 31, 2016)

New flower, much better than the first one. Now I understand why it was awarded:






Enviado desde mi SM-J700M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## blondie (Jan 1, 2017)

very noce love the petals and lip


----------

